# SWOCC April 10th Results ( Catfish)



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

April 10th, Ohio River Schmidt Ramp results 
Had a great day condition wise for todays event, slightly rising water around 28 ft. water temps 52-56 and very little drift, Sunny all day with only some light winds and temps rising fom 50 to 70 by weigh in. 

A disapointing turnout of a dozen boats but with 4 regulars teams having to cancel and another tourny close by we fell way short of our 20 team goal. 

1st place went to Travis Halsey and Matt Mckinney (RealRiverking) with 32.2 lbs and BIG FISH with a 19 lb Blue
2nd place went to team to Brian Lin ( Fishdealer04) and Dave Opbroek ( GMR Catman) with 30.2 lbs
3rd place went to Todd Anderson and Bink with 26.2 lbs
4th place was Blauvelt ( Salmonid) and Kitsinnis with 25.2 lbs
5th Place was Team Albright with 23.6 lbs
6th place was the team of King/Moxley with 8.4 lbs
7th Place was Newman/Holland with 8.2 lbs

A total of 19 channels, 2 blues and 1 flathead were taken and released

A whole lot of donated items were given out and thanks for the folks who pitched in to the 50/50 raffle. 

A special thanks to Monster Rod Holders for donating a pair of Rodholders for our event that we gave away to the biggest Channel Cat and that honor went to Brian Lin with a dandy 11.2 lb channel 

Lasly, I want to thank Niko Kitsinis for allowing me to partner up with him as my boat is still incurring some issues, Thanks again.

Next event is Sat. May 15th, at Riverside Ramp, 8:00 am - 3:00 pm

Stay tuned for some pics 
Salmonid


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

First place and big fish (19 pound blue) Matt and Travis (Team Cincinnati River Cats)










Second place Brian (Fishdealer04) and Dave (GMRCatman) (Team Bottom Dweller 1)










Third Place Bink and Todd (Ohio Hills Catfish Club Team came all the way from West Virginia)










Fourth Place Mark (Salmonid) and Niko (Team Bottom Dweller 2)










Fifth Place Team Albright (Ohio Hills Catfish Club team from West Virginia)










Monster Rod Holders winner with biggest channel cat 11.2 pounds


----------

